# Shopping WITH the lady.



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

We went out in hunt of a cooler. After 3 stores, I settled on this one. It isn't exactly what I had in mind, but it will work! 21Qt, should hold a few sticks. Bleach cleaning it now-updated pictures with cigars tomorrow. I did buy an indoor/outdoor wireless temp/humi gauge...but turns out the outdoor sensor that it comes with, won't do the humidity, unless you buy a different sensor. I'll return that tomorrow.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks cool


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Pardon the pun, but, that is very cool


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

congrats on the cooler purchase. Only gets worse from here


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont like this picture one bit. It is empty. What you should do is fill it up with cigars and send it to me and I will take pictures of it and post them and see if everyone else likes them...................................................................................................... J/K HAHAHA. Congrats. Let me tell you this, it only gets bigger and bigger and bigger from here on out. Good luck.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I dont like this picture one bit. It is empty. What you should do is fill it up with cigars and send it to me and I will take pictures of it and post them and see if everyone else likes them...................................................................................................... J/K HAHAHA. Congrats. Let me tell you this, it only gets bigger and bigger and bigger from here on out. Good luck.


Haha, let me get right on that!

I just cleaned it with a mild bleach solution, so it's airing out right now. When it's smelling better, I'll start shifting some sticks over. My wooden humi is at max capacity right now, and I had to put a few in my travel box! Worst part is tomorrow I'm picking up 5 sticks that I bought from here, and then the LIVE sticks are ordered as well!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Now that's a traveling humi!*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Padron the pun, but, that is very cool


fixed.

:biggrin:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Your addicted......you need help......just like all of us. Nice looking coolidor.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice! It can travel too!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Your addicted......you need help......just like all of us. Nice looking coolidor.


Haha! I must say that I had been talking about building one of these for many months now. Of course, I had to come here to finally get the motivation to build it ( =

And yes-It should travel great. Although, with an RV, most things seem to travel well! I've had a 50ct humi velcro'ed to my dresser for about 9 months. Anything is possible with velcro.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

TravelingJ said:


> . Anything is possible with velcro.


AMEN to that brother :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great investment. I bet it'll fill up fast.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Ice Cool!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

great buy there Justin! Pretty soon you'll be using that as a traveling humidor.... you know that right?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet...can't wait to see the pics with the smokes!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

i'm leearnig something new every day from my Fellow LOVERS OF THE LEAF ......


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I only see one cooler in the picture.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

leojvs said:


> AMEN to that brother :biggrin:


Didn't MacGyver make a guided missle once with nothing but velcro, duct tape, and and silly string?

Nice coolerdor. Like everyone said - it only gets better (worse?) from here!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice looking coolidor!!!!


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice cooler bro, lol I remember my first coolidor, you put it off and you put it off and then one day you have way more sticks in the mail then you have room for and you rush out to get a cooler, wondering the whole time if your nuts. Turns out you really aren't but when your rushing out for your second and third cooler you don't wonder if your nuts, you already KNOW you are.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice one! I like the fact that it has the nylon sides and that flip-top lid has all kinds of possibilities for singles!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice coolidor. I am getting ready to start shopping for my first one this weekend. Had never thought of one of the soft sided ones.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

maduro4me said:


> Nice coolidor. I am getting ready to start shopping for my first one this weekend. Had never thought of one of the soft sided ones.


I hadn't either! I was looking at all the hard sides, and saw maybe one with them that I wanted to rip the soft side off of. Then we realized some of the soft sided coolers, weren't soft on the inside as well! I will probably use the top of this for bands, spare cutters, etc. Then there are side pockets where I can store butane.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickup


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice cooler


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

if thats the first one...BEWARE!!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice lookin cooler! Boxes in the bottom,singles up top. And it's mobile too!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up! Congrats on the first (of many):lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice looking coolidor


----------

